# Difference between Cream, Stone and bone



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Can any one show me the visual difference between BE cream, Bone and Stone? I understand the genetics and have perused the Finmouse site for help but really want to be able to identify the differences in the mice when looking at them. The NMC difference in the colours please.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There are these two threads with pictures on:

Stone: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1367&start=10
BE Cream: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=301

BE Cream (or bone on Finnmouse) is a kind of pale creamy milky colour. Stone (or beige on Finnmouse) is a kind of brown that varies from pale to quite dark.

Sarah xxx


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

So if I have this right, over here BE cream and Finmouse Stone are the same thing. If that is the case should a BE cream's genotype be aabbceceD*PP or aabbcchcchD*PP ?
Also anything an unspecified beige colour is Stone?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

BE Cream is called bone on Finnmouse and it's a/a c/ce (one albino and one extreme dilution). Stone is called beige on Finnmouse and it's a/a ce/ce (two extreme dilution genes) 

ETA: aabbcece and aabbcchcch would both be diluted browns, much closer to stone than cream.

Sarah xxx


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks alot Sarah, I understand this much better now. confusion cleared up and notes taken for future reference. Feeew


----------

